# white pigeon or dove in gaithersburg md



## wpokress (Jun 8, 2011)

we found a white pigeon walking down the street with tags on each foot

white tag unmarked 
green tag with M Shokouhi 2009 1388

he/she doesnt appear to be able to fly. any suggestions on how to find the owner?

thanks!

Wayne & Kris
240 654 3858 home
[email protected]


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you checked the Phone Book for thr persons name & number?????


----------



## wpokress (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, but couldnt locate the owner. i also found some open posts from others looking for the same pigeon in 2010 and the owner (different pigeon) in 2009. I'm not sure what to do next. 

update: he/she is flying now in the house, but it took approx 2 hours before he/she tried. I'm tempted to let him/her go, but am worried that he is injured and wont make it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

try this guy..it may be his..
Michael Shokouhi 
(301) 530-2933
9238 English Meadow Way
Gaithersburg, MD 20882


----------



## JM1120 (May 30, 2011)

We just lost one of our homer females. Is she white with black tailfeathers? We don't live close to Gaithersburg, but hell it might be her.


----------



## wpokress (Jun 8, 2011)

nope, that's not her. good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wpokress said:


> nope, that's not her. good luck!


any updates...


----------



## wpokress (Jun 8, 2011)

I left a message yesterday afternoon but did not hear back. I'm guessing this is not the owner but hoping he just is slow to check his messages. 

Updates on the bird:

- my kid named him Milo. I guess that means its a male, right?
- "he" is eating (smashed up popcorn per a friend's recommndation) and drinking water. 
- He looks happy and healthy, bot sure if he can fly on his own beyond what we've seen (one side of the room to the other, after our dog started barking)

Does anyone want to adopt? I was going to call the Humane Society later today. I don't know how to take care of a bird and don't want him to end up like the fish (R.I.P. Nemo). PLus my kids are getting attached!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well that last name is not real common..so someone has to be related or something..esp for a Shokouhi in MD... please give it some time for a call back.. this time of year folks take vacations and such... if you can wait a week just to make sure.


----------



## wpokress (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not to confident actually. Check out this post thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i...-someone-can-help-locate-the-owner-22075.html


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

wpokress said:


> I'm not to confident actually. Check out this post thread
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i...-someone-can-help-locate-the-owner-22075.html


Although the person may or may not get back to you, please do not take the bird to the Humane Society. Sometimes they determine that the humane thing to do is euthanize birds. If you get no response from the owner, post on here, and I'm sure some member will help you find a home for the bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the link is not working for me.. all I can say is exactly what I did in the last post... if you can post a pic we can see what type of pigeon it may be..also what his health looks like..if it is not flying it could be unwell.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> the link is not working for me.. all I can say is exactly what I did in the last post... if you can post a pic we can see what type of pigeon it may be..also what his health looks like..if it is not flying it could be unwell.


..ok it works now..it seems this guy has white birds in the area.. the phone number is not his.. will do some more digging.. it is starting to bug me know..why put a custom band on the bird when you can't even find the guy..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You could email Siegel's, Foy's, and Global to see if they made the custom bands. He had to get them from somewhere!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> ..why put a custom band on the bird when you can't even find the guy..


EXACTLY....he should make sure all his info is either up to date or have more then one source to locate him..


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. This name is in one of yahoo groups I belong to. I guess it is tumbler or a highflier. I left a message just now.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

wpokress said:


> I left a message yesterday afternoon but did not hear back. I'm guessing this is not the owner but hoping he just is slow to check his messages.
> 
> Updates on the bird:
> 
> ...


He might do better on a seed mix--you can even add raw unsalted popcorn (unpopped plain nothing added) to the seed mix. 
The best would be a pigeon/dove mix like Kaytee Supreme Daily Dove mix, but even a wild bird seed would be a bit more nutritious than just popcorn.

He could also use some grit (put it in a bowl separate from the food.) Kaytee Hi-cal is the best I've found for my birds and it is in a lot of stores that stock products for parrots.


----------



## Crhuff55 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Found white pigeon m.shokouhi band*

I am in northern Virginia and found the thread about the white pigeon with the m.shokouhi band. I am a licensed bird rehabber and was sent this bird . It is very thin, a 2010 blue band . Is there any more information on finding the owner? I also have three white pigeons with yellow bands only with 2011 and a number, no name or info as to owner, all found in no.va, fairfax county.
Any suggestions on finding the owners?


----------



## Vogelnarr (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks again for your help.
I see that you worked on the same person a while ago. I guess I misspelled the last name. My band says M. SHOKOUHI. Do you still don't know who it is?
The Pigeon seems to be fine. If I do not have any leads by tomorrow, I'll bring it to second chance wildlife center in Gaithersburg.
Or does anyone like to give it a good home? Like I said, she is beautiful.


----------

